# I have bad gas?



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw this icon next to "Sax Techs. Is there a magic word you need". When I hovered over it, it said "i have bad gas".

View attachment 9867


That is a screen cap of it.

What is it?


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Gizmo Hall said:


> I saw this icon next to "Sex Techs. Is there a magic word you need". When I hovered over it, it said "i have bad gas".
> 
> View attachment 9867
> 
> ...


I'm lost and have no idea what you are talking about............I think I should go to bed and try again tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

In the spot next to the thread name, where it lists if there are any attachments or deleted posts, there was what looked like a price tag or some kind of tag. When hovered over, it said "i have bad gas". I've only seen it on this thread.


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

It just hit me. It's the new tag system. The tag for that thread is "i have bad gas".
:dontknow:


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

why would someone make that a tag and whats the point of tagging?


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd guess so you could search a specific phrase like BAM Cases or Band in a Box and get search results.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

This is the 2nd time that I see one of those except that the one I saw said: "Buy 2, get 1 free" -- thinking this was a new forum feature but not understanding what its for I inquired about it to the other admins and we don't know :dontknow: This is strange and starting to worry me a little.

Thanks for reporting; we'll look into this further.


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

Just above the quick reply there is a little block call "Tags". On the right of that block, it allows you to edit said tags. They could be useful... Or abused.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

All thread titles have a tag. What's in the tag is the first several words in the original post that started the thread. Or am I talking about something else?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh, Well look at that! Thanks 

You're right, it could be abused - The first tag that I saw was actually on a Spam post


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know if they have one, but you could impose a filter on the tag. That could cut down on the abuse.

Or just remove it altogether. We lived without it before.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Just wondering, do you guys have the ability to edit and delete tags or is it just me?


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

It seems I can make new ones and edit/delete my own, but not other's tags.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Let's see... I deleted this thread's tag and replaced it with an other one - Tell me if you can delete it


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

Nope. I click edit and shows the tag, but the option to edit that tag is greyed out.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok, thanks. I'm gonna try to find how to shut down this feature.
I don't really see a use for it anyway.

EDIT: Ok, nevermind, I'm not going to turn it off as it appears that there is a list of pre-set tags - Yes, including the "I have bad gas" one :scratch: and I wouldn't want to undo Harri's creation.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

MartinMusicMan said:


> All thread titles have a tag. What's in the tag is the first several words in the original post that started the thread. Or am I talking about something else?


Those "tags" have been there for quite a while. I hover over the title and read them when I want to read more on the thread without clicking it and then having to go back. But I think Gizmo Hall is talking about the new tags that are little icons NEXT TO the title, probably for search purposes?

I only read this thread because the first post has...:


> "Sex Techs. Is there a magic word you need". When I hovered over it, it said "i have bad gas".


 and it wasn't posted in the lounge.


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops!

I guess we all know where MY mind is now...

Edited


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I'm also curious as to why the tags are needed since you could search for specific words in threads anyway.


----------



## DanPerezSax (Jul 9, 2007)

I was able to edit the tags. I did a good job, too, if I do say so myself!


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> Those "tags" have been there for quite a while. I hover over the title and read them when I want to read more on the thread without clicking it and then having to go back. But I think Gizmo Hall is talking about the new tags that are little icons NEXT TO the title, probably for search purposes?


I've used those tags on the thread title the same way. But now I'm confused. I see a checkmark icon next to the titles of threads I haven't clicked on. They all say "Go to first new post." To the left of the thread title are 2 columns of icons - the one on the far left is envelopes, and the near left one is letters, question marks, etc. Where/which are the icons/tags you all are talking about?


----------



## PauliePaul (Dec 6, 2008)

Seems like "I have bad gas" might be an appropriate tag for a WTB post...


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

MartinMusicMan said:


> Yamahaaltoplayer said:
> 
> 
> > Those "tags" have been there for quite a while. I hover over the title and read them when I want to read more on the thread without clicking it and then having to go back. But I think Gizmo Hall is talking about the new tags that are little icons NEXT TO the title, probably for search purposes?
> ...


To the right of the title. If I'm not mistaken, the blue and white checkmark you're talking about indicates that you're subscribed to that thread. Sometimes, there's a paperclip that indicates that there are attachments in the thread and the tag icon means that it's tagged, I think... I think it's supposed to do with the tags near the bottom of a thread (above the quick reply). The envelopes to the far left that you're talking about indicates if there's new posts/locked/normal/hot thread/whatever... right?:TGNCHK:

EDIT: What's up with this thread's tags???


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

saxywarrior said:


> I have bad gas too... burritos...


The musical food.


----------



## king koeller (May 24, 2003)

On my civilian big band gig the other night, some one had bad gas, right in the middle of the Sammy Nestico arrangement of Strike up the Band. It must have been in the bone section who cut the cheese!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

king koeller said:


> On my civilian big band gig the other night, some one had bad gas, right in the middle of the Sammy Nestico arrangement of Strike up the Band. It must have been in the bone section who cut the cheese!


Played a little sharp, eh?


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> MartinMusicMan said:
> 
> 
> > Where/which are the icons/tags you all are talking about?
> ...


Hmm. I don't see any tags to the right of the thread titles.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

They're in the same column as the thread title but on the far right. (Left of the last posts column). They are small and only appear when there are tags for the thread. Check the OP's screenie.


----------

